# PayPal?



## PreciousDove (Sep 24, 2022)

Does anyone use paypal? If so what was the biggest reason you started an account?
What do you believe is an advantage? What disadvantages to having an acct.?


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 25, 2022)

I opened a paypal account because I wanted to send someone money overseas and it was an instant transfer.
I rarely use it but it is a no hassle option.
Maybe I have used it 10 times?


----------



## katlupe (Sep 25, 2022)

I have had a Paypal account for many years. I opened it because I was an eBay seller and needed it so that people could pay me. Then I had other websites where I sold merchandise and used it there also. I found it very useful and still have it and use it. I can't really think of a disadvantage of having it. They have helped me several times over the years when I bought something that was not shipped to me so I got my money back. If I was buying anything international I would use Paypal to pay for it.


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

I opened my account to be able to help out my children.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 25, 2022)

I opened an account when I needed to buy a special item from ebay, but that was years ago, and ebay no longer requires it.  I still have the account, and I haven't figured out how to close it.  I don't know why you would need to use Pay Pal today, at least as a customer.  I buy a lot of things from ebay, but I just use my credit card.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 25, 2022)

We opened a PayPal account when we were buying and selling on eBay too.  More recently I have found that a lot of retail sellers on the internet will also take PayPal, which limits the number of sellers that have my credit card information.  I use PayPal whenever I can - despite the fees.  We have also used to to send $$ to a friend in need, on several occasions.  I like that it protects our credit card info and we can used cash received from a sale on Craigslist or eBay, to pay for new stuff.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 25, 2022)

I used to use it a lot, to receive payments in my online business. No problems. At the time, PayPal charged me (the seller) a small fee per payment.

Over time I used it less and less, as other payment methods became available and bank transfers became the norm.

I also used it occasionally for payments, when I didn't have a credit card. Again, no problems.

It was advantageous when it was one of few options, or when the other party required it. Now there is no advantage (for me).


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2022)

I've used Paypal for years, for most of our online purchases.  I like the idea of having a "firewall" for these purchases, so that our credit card is not shown to a seller.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 25, 2022)

I've been using PayPal for years. Anytime I shop online, which is pretty often, I use my PayPal account. If the web site doesn't use PayPal, I don't shop there. I don't like the idea of my credit card information being on so many web sites. I haven't had any problems with them so I will continue using it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 26, 2022)

Over a decade ago, my husband and I both had problems with Paypal. I said I'd never use it again but Ebay is a Paypal company, so whenever I order from there (rarely), I wind up inadvertently using it.  When I was first getting into online shopping, I was a bit leery. Before I found out about banks that issue virtual credit card numbers, I got a card from my credit union. I had them lower my credit limit to the lowest possible limit and added that card to Paypal. I charged $2 on iTunes. Paypal declined to pay it. There were no other charges on that card. I never got a satisfactory explanation. My husband said he thinks he had about $200 in his Paypal account. They suspended his account, no explanation and we had no luck trying to get to the bottom of it so we could retrieve his money.  I started to think it was discrimination against Muslims because around the same time, an Islamic radio program I donated to had their Paypal account suspended. But it wasn't just us who had problems. After that I read several horror stories online about Paypal from both merchants and customers.


----------



## Devi (Sep 27, 2022)

Diva, I've read similar horror stories about PayPal, although I've had a PayPal account since 2003. I've not had problems with it, but I normally don't use it. Instead, I use credit cards to order online.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

Devi said:


> Diva, I've read similar horror stories about PayPal, although I've had a PayPal account since 2003. I've not had problems with it, but I normally don't use it. Instead, I use credit cards to order online.


I'm glad you haven't had problems and hope you never do, if and when you decide to use PP again.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 27, 2022)

I was interested to see the fairly positive sounding comments here with long term use.  I was concerned that it had more events like Diva experienced.
I mainly use just one credit card, & bank transfer for the regular monthly bills.But a lot of advertisers seem to be pushing for people to get it. Does it save them money somehow, over what it would cost them to participate in Mastercard, Visa etc?
I used to have more credit cards but closed all but 2 to reduce chance of any credit falling into the wrong hands. In fact I actually had one merchant attempt to convert a Discover transaction into PayPal, but when I found out I returned the item & cancelled the sale because it was done without my knowledge & consent.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

We have had paypal before it was paypal. (Xdot com was an online bank back in 1999)) 
X dot com merged with another company in 2000 and in 2002, ebay bought it. 
Paypal split from ebay in 2015.  Never had any serious issues with paypal and we have bought and sold lot's of things over the years. Some were big ticket items. (Like, sold my greyhound bus for $22,000 and my 64 Chevelle for $24,000)
Side note... anyone else remember when, back in 1995, ebay was only two pages?


----------



## Liberty (Sep 27, 2022)

I opened a pay pal account years ago for getting paid for free lance online writing.  Forgot about it and  a few years after this found a few hundred bucks in the old pay pal account file.  Redeemed it from them and never used it again as best I can remember.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 27, 2022)

Was using Paypal and EBAY when working on my first million .  Fees and shipping were taking all the profits & then some.   Had an issue with a customer's payment one time, so called Paypal for help.  None came as they told me it wasn't their issue.  Closed both my accounts.  Never looked back.  Lesson learned.

When you're working toward a career in professional gambling, RULE #1 is to cut your losses and try something or somewhere different.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 27, 2022)

I began using Paypal as a ebay seller twenty years ago. I mainly use PP these days to send money instantly.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2022)

I've used PayPal exclusively for many years to accept payments for the internet portion of my business (not connected with eBay).  Their merchant rates are predictable and lower than other payment processors, there are no service charges or monthly fees, security is top notch, the PP merchant portion of their website is very easy to work with, and I had no difficulty setting up my websites to interface with theirs.    

Oddly enough, I rarely use PP for purchasing. Never got into the habit.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 27, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I opened a pay pal account years ago for getting paid for free lance online writing.


Same here.  Still doing it.


----------



## Bella (Sep 27, 2022)

JustDave said:


> *I opened an account *when I needed to buy a special item from ebay, but that was years ago, and ebay no longer requires it.  I still have the account, *and I haven't figured out how to close it.*  I don't know why you would need to use Pay Pal today, at least as a customer.  I buy a lot of things from ebay, but I just use my credit card.


Here ya go @JustDave 

*How to delete your PayPal account* > https://www.businessinsider.com/guides/tech/how-to-delete-paypal-account


----------



## JustDave (Sep 30, 2022)

Bella said:


> Here ya go @JustDave
> 
> *How to delete your PayPal account* > https://www.businessinsider.com/guides/tech/how-to-delete-paypal-account


Hi and thanks, I just blundered onto your response, and I closed my account.  It's easy when you know how to do it.  If you don't, it's not always so easy.  Now watch.  I'll probably need paypal for something in the next couple of days, even though I haven't used it for over 10 years.

One of the reasons, I wanted to close it was because I've been getting suspicious texts warning me that something about my account has been compromised.  I believe they were probably not from paypal, but just to be safe, I thought I should just close the account and be done with it.


----------



## Remy (Sep 30, 2022)

Online shopping. I haven't bought from Ebay in a long time but I purchase from Etsy. Also many web sites take it and I prefer having the item already paid for when it arrives. I use my credit card on Amazon.

Also my bank allows more than one free checking account so I have my second checking linked to the paypal account with limited funds.


----------



## HarryHawk (Sep 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My husband said he thinks he had about $200 in his Paypal account. They suspended his account, no explanation and we had no luck trying to get to the bottom of it so we could retrieve his money.



Do a google search on "Unclaimed Money Michigan".  Of course using your own state.  There will be some commercial sites that show up, be sure to go to the site that shows up in your state www.michigan.gov

My wife and nephew both had PayPal accounts they forgot about and were able to claim the funds.  It's an easy process.  There are companies that will do this for a commission, you don't need them.  This is a free service most, if not all states provide.

I search my state site ever couple of years, found several hundred dollars in a bank account that belonged to my Mom.  You can make a claim for deceased relatives as well, but I've never done so.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2022)

HarryHawk said:


> Do a google search on "Unclaimed Money Michigan".  Of course using your own state.  There will be some commercial sites that show up, be sure to go to the site that shows up in your state www.michigan.gov
> 
> My wife and nephew both had PayPal accounts they forgot about and were able to claim the funds.  It's an easy process.  There are companies that will do this for a commission, you don't need them.  This is a free service most, if not all states provide.
> 
> I search my state site ever couple of years, found several hundred dollars in a bank account that belonged to my Mom.  You can make a claim for deceased relatives as well, but I've never done so.


I've already used the Unclaimed Property (N.J. state) website and found I'm due a small amount from an insurance policy my father had. They wanted additional proof (which I can't provide), even after providing all the documentation they initially required. I can't submit anything about the house my parents lived in because it's been demolished and the owners are dead. They asked for something else that I didn't understand. I meant to ask my attorney about it but COVID hit and the NJUP offices closed down for awhile. I didn't get back to pursuing again it yet but I'm sure I'll have to resubmit the requested documents. And now maybe I can reach a human about not being able to provide further info on the house. My husband and I had a religious marriage, not a "legal" one. So I would not be entitled to anything they might find. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 5, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Hi and thanks, I just blundered onto your response, and I closed my account.  It's easy when you know how to do it.  If you don't, it's not always so easy.  Now watch.  I'll probably need paypal for something in the next couple of days, even though I haven't used it for over 10 years.
> 
> One of the reasons, I wanted to close it was because* I've been getting suspicious texts *warning me that something about my account has been compromised.  I believe they were probably not from paypal, but just to be safe, I thought I should just close the account and be done with it.


I've gotten several emails thanking me for my purchase of crypto coin using Paypal.  Of course, I had to check my account to make sure it wasn't compromised.   It's a ruse to get you to call the "customer service" phone number in the email, which I'm sure will unleash the demons of hell...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've gotten several emails thanking me for my purchase of crypto coin using Paypal.  Of course, I had to check my account to make sure it wasn't compromised.   It's a ruse to get you to call the "customer service" phone number in the email, which I'm sure will unleash the demons of hell...


About a year ago, my son closed our Coinbase account due to their shady practices and lack of customer services. They were notoroious for restricting people's accounts (ours included) such that someone posted an online help page on steps to take to be able to access your accounts. A couple of days ago, I got an email "notifying me" about something that could affect my account. Of course it was a phishing scam so I deleted the email.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 5, 2022)

I don't use PayPal very often except for political donations. Spouse uses it quite a lot, however, as he buys a lot from on-line hobbyists who request PP exclusively. Both of us have had accounts for year, no issue with them. 

Scam stuff shows up all the time, not just PayPal but all major banks, etc. Just delete it all.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> About a year ago, my son closed our Coinbase account due to their shady practices and lack of customer services. They were notoroious for restricting people's accounts (ours included) such that someone posted an online help page on steps to take to be able to access your accounts. A couple of days ago, I got an email "notifying me" about something that could affect my account. Of course it was a phishing scam so I deleted the email.


Living in NY the only crypto coin services available is CoinBase, there are no other options if I wanted to use something different. I purchased bitcoin from PayPal, however, having trouble converting it to my coinbase account. Does anyone use Coin-base debit card? It is a simpler way to make crypto and usda purchases.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 6, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Living in NY the only crypto coin services available is CoinBase, there are no other options if I wanted to use something different. I purchased bitcoin from PayPal, however, having trouble converting it to my coinbase account. Does anyone use Coin-base debit card? It is a simpler way to make crypto and usda purchases.


Ed, I don't know what living in N.Y. has to do with it. I highly recommend Robinhood. My honorary son turned me on to them a little under a year ago. Their customer service is excellent. I had an issue when I was first signing up and was able to speak with a representative right away. She guided me through what I needed to do and even sent a back up email with instructions if I needed to review the process again. 

Is the trouble converting on Pay Pal's end or Coinbase's end? I will never deal with either of those companies again.


----------



## HarryHawk (Oct 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've already used the Unclaimed Property (N.J. state) website and found I'm due a small amount from an insurance policy my father had. They wanted additional proof (which I can't provide), even after providing all the documentation they initially required. I can't submit anything about the house my parents lived in because it's been demolished and the owners are dead. They asked for something else that I didn't understand. I meant to ask my attorney about it but COVID hit and the NJUP offices closed down for awhile. I didn't get back to pursuing again it yet but I'm sure I'll have to resubmit the requested documents. And now maybe I can reach a human about not being able to provide further info on the house. My husband and I had a religious marriage, not a "legal" one. So I would not be entitled to anything they might find. Thank you for the suggestion though.


I'm guessing requirements vary from state to state.  When I filed for my Mom. they just asked what street names she lived on, I didn't need to send them any actual hardcopy proof.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 6, 2022)

These scams go in cycles. A few weeks ago I started getting notices of renewing my McAffe antivirus, with the "call customer service". My wife has been getting the "someone has tried to log in to your Facebook account", except she does not have one.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Oct 6, 2022)

I have never used it. Never needed it. I use my credit card, but only on sites that I trust, like Amazon.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 7, 2022)

My experience with Paypal has been good. I try to reserve credit cards for large purchases when I want to pay over time. They have handled disputes quickly and without drama. We need to watch out for bogus emails from all corners. Just check before responding.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 9, 2022)

Somebody posted this on Facebook today about PP backtracking on a policy that would have fined customers $2,500 for "misinformation".
https://news.yahoo.com/paypal-policy-permits-company-fine-143946902.html


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 10, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Somebody posted this on Facebook today about PP backtracking on a policy that would have fined customers $2,500 for "misinformation".
> https://news.yahoo.com/paypal-policy-permits-company-fine-143946902.html


   This guy's comment says it all.
 "It appears that the Paypal notice on their change to the AUP was misinformation.  They owe all of their customers $2,500."

“An AUP notice recently went out in error that included incorrect information. PayPal is not fining people for misinformation and this language was never intended to be inserted in our policy."
So... either this was a deliberate action that blew up in their face, or they're just a bunch of incompetents, take your pick.


----------

